

Neovim wants to crowdhire a full-time developer - wkonkel
https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/neovim?

======
infodroid
A decent wage for a good C programmer in the USA might be $100k. Which works
out to about $2000/week. Before taxes.

But this campaign is asking for $7500 a week! Where do they get these numbers
from?

~~~
modulus1
It's 7500/month for 5 days/week.

~~~
infodroid
My bad.

